
Blockchain explained by Goldman Sachs - BaptisteGreve
http://www.goldmansachs.com/our-thinking/pages/blockchain/
======
Dowwie
I like the scroll effects in the presentation. This is an effect used in movie
intros and commercials but now apparently available from a javascript library.
Does anyone know what the library is called?

